

Where is the best place to find potential CTO/Head Programmers for a start-up? - JamCult

Beyond reaching out to contacts and getting referrals, is there any places or resources to look for CTO/head programmer candidates in the market for new projects and start-ups?
======
theoneill
Is this yet another variant of the question: Where can I find a programmer to
implement my great startup idea? That gets asked here about once a month, and
the reaction is generally fairly contemptuous.

~~~
JamCult
Yep it's a variant of that. Those links above are what I'm looking for, so if
any others have some suggestions, sprinkle them with a little contempt, I'll
take em!

------
qhoxie
<http://www.cofoundr.com/>

<http://www.partnerup.com/>

------
davidw
The Mos Eisley Cantina.

Seriously though, isn't there a FAQ about this somewhere?

------
hellfishburnsy
<http://startupers.com/>

